# RGB, PLEASE HELP



## Asmodian

Buy the same brand of everything. RGB control software is surprisingly bad and fragmented between brands. 

Sorry.


----------



## shilka

None of the parts you have can talk to each other so you need the use the Razer software for the mouse and keyboard and fans the EVGA software for the GPU and the Asus software for the motherboard

In short you cant synch the things you have its a random mismatch of stuff
I have the same problem by the way my mouse needs its own software so does the keyboard the GPU and motherboard and nothing of course can talk to each other

At least you only got to work with 3 and not 4 like me but i only use a single static color for my RGB


----------



## EJ_PC

Asmodian said:


> Buy the same brand of everything. RGB control software is surprisingly bad and fragmented between brands.
> 
> Sorry.


I will take that into account next time. Thanks for your response.


----------



## EJ_PC

shilka said:


> None of the parts you have can talk to each other so you need the use the Razer software for the mouse and keyboard and fans the EVGA software for the GPU and the Asus software for the motherboard
> 
> In short you cant synch the things you have its a random mismatch of stuff
> I have the same problem by the way my mouse needs its own software so does the keyboard the GPU and motherboard and nothing of course can talk to each other
> 
> At least you only got to work with 3 and not 4 like me but i only use a single static color for my RGB


Maybe one day they will create an app that allows you to sync the RGB of all brands, but until then I guess I'm screwed. Thanks for your time.


----------



## acoustic

This is why I avoid RGB like the plague.


----------



## bscool

JackNet RGB Sync I have never used this I just saw it posted on EVGA forum. Might be worth a try. I will try it sometime on a spare ssd I have for testing but I am not putting my systems.


----------



## Transient Gamer

RGBs are a PITA. I was all happy to have my first case with a window and got an AIO with RGBs, the MOBO has them, case fans, etc. Even the GFX card.
These days, I have sync issues. I think that Mortal Kombat 11 is taking over some of the RGB control (even if turned off in the game). The game would override Logitech gaming software, and ended up overriding the MSI "dragon center".

So right now, I have flipped the RGB switch on my MOBO to off.

In order to limit the amount of interaction, try to limit the amount of RGB control software on the computer. I had a corsair keyboard, a logitech G13 gamepad and a Razer mouse, all three using a different software to control its RGBs...


----------



## Asmodian

Transient Gamer said:


> I had a corsair keyboard, a logitech G13 gamepad and a Razer mouse, all three using a different software to control its RGBs...


And each one having their own performance impact as well.


----------



## Mergatroid

I have a ton of RGB in my system, but I am only interested in case RGB. I have no interest in having games control my keyboard and mouse and the backlights on my monitor, and my garage, and my car and the dogs collar.

So, I can't really help you with the external stuff (I like my keyboards and controllers all set a particular way with the keys mapped and coloured correctly for my use).

Internally, though, you could use OpenRGB. It will control most devices (even external devices), but it can be a little buggy. I have just started using it myself and am already seeing issues. I think you need to have all the proprietary software installed first, but set it all not to run when you boot Windows. Once you have that software installed and tested, then install Open RGB and see if it will control all your devices.

You may need to set up "zones", and will require knowing how many LEDs are connected to the aRGB headers on your motherboard.

If you are using the RGB controllers that came with your devices, and IF those devices have an input from the motherboard aRGB header, you will need to set them to "off" so the motherboard RGB controller will be in charge.

In my system, I have 7 fans, four RAM sticks, two SSD covers, AIO pump, two 1m aRGB strips, a GPU support, a M.2 RGB heatsink and two Lian Li Strimer Plus for both the 24 pin and the 3 x 8 GPU cables.

You can't plug all this junk into the motherboard since it cannot meet the power requirements, so you need some kind of box that takes power from a SATA cable. This could be an RGB controller, or in my case I use an RGB hub. This is a dumb hub, and it treats all the devices plugged into it as if they were the same device, with everything connected in parallel. Because of this, I cannot do sequencing effects since all my fans are plugged into the hub. However, I can make everything all one colour, or do a couple of colour wave effects and rainbow effects. Some of the other effects work as well.

So, you either use the proprietary effects from a proprietary controller on proprietary RGB parts, or you do this more generic approach. The proprietary method looks way better since all the effects were made specifically to work on their fans and strips, but you are usually limited to how much RGB you can connect. Someone (Corsair?) may have made a controller by now where you can plug more than one in and control more parts, but without that you are left with a miss-match of parts that won't all work from a single controller unless you use the motherboard.

There are some controllers that work with the more generic aRGB components, such as the Antec Prism fans. They have both 120mm and 140mm, and the controller uses standard 3-pin aRGB connectors so you can connect LED strips and other things to it. The disadvantage of systems like this is that most of them will require you to open the case to change your RGB.

Exceptions: Some of these RGB Controllers have a connector input for the reset switch from your case. I think the Antec controller does this. We don't use that switch much these days, so using it to control your RGB seems like an OK idea. The other option is some of the Chinese RGB controllers that have a remote control. This is great in theory until you discover they it will only work with their products, and they use proprietary fan and RGB connectors so no other product will work.

Here is one I have not checked out. It seems to be an RGB and fan controller, and it uses standard aRGB 3-pin connectors, AND it has a remote. Looks interesting. Should be able to control both fans and strips with it. If you don't already have a fan controller this may be for you.

As I mentioned, I use an aRGB hub, like this. I have my fans and my strips, and now my strimers all plugged into this hub plus a couple of custom SSD covers. I have an M.2 RGB heatsink and a GPU support plugged into the second header on my motherboard. The hub is plugged into the first header. Sequential patterns will not work correctly, but everything else seems to be working fine.


----------

